# Theraband Gold vs Duraband. Test.



## Tendele (Nov 29, 2014)

I stumbled across a product called Dura Band in a shop in New Zealand yesterday. I bought 2 m long by 150mm wide strip. It says it is exersize band and made of latex. It is made in Malaysia. When I got home I tried testing it against my Theraband gold. Not sure if my test method was correct but I did as follows and would appreciate further advice to really put this stuff to the test as it seems really promising.
I cut two bandsets 20mm straight cut and 27 cm (9inches) long. I used the same slingshot and both pouches were identical. Ammo was 7.85mm stainless ball bearing weighing 32 grains.
I fastened catty in the vice, hooked the scale to the pouch and pulled it back 1 metre. The theraband gold measured 3.7kg of pull (8.14 lbs) and the Duraband silver measured 3.6 kg of draw (7.92lbs).
I then set up the chrony and took 10 shots with the 32 grain ball bearings using just my average draw which is 95 cm. The TBG averaged 200 fps with very little variation either way. Then I did a full draw to see what the fastest speed was I could get. The TBG got 247 fps.
Next I put the Duraband Silver bandset onto the catty and did the same. Much to my surprise I got an average of 225 fps with my standard 95 cm draw. Which is 25 fps faster. My best speed at full draw was 252 fps which is still faster than the Theraband.
As I said I would appreciate advice on how to further test this product so that my results can be accurate. I used a chrony for all speed tests.
I made up a bandset for another slingshot of mine as follows. Duraband silver double bands each side. 28 cm long ,28 cm at the fork and 16 mm at the pouch. Ammo was 139 grain lead 11.5 mm in size. The best speed I got was 271 fps. It wasnt a very warm day and I really think I can get this bandset close to the 300 fps target. I only had about 10 shots so didnt give it a full try. We are getting some good weather in the next few days so I will try again.


----------



## pult421 (Aug 13, 2015)

I first started out with those heavier gray bands from dicks sporting goods . they are a bit thicker than theraband gold if im not mistaken. They work pretty well.


----------



## Tendele (Nov 29, 2014)

The bands seem to be slightly thinner than theraband gold. I got some good speed with them using 6.35 mm ball bearings weighing 16 grains. They got up to 413 fps which isnt bad at all, however they were short lived and only gave about 15 shots before tearing. I made a similair rig with Theraband gold and they gave 427 fps which was better and they lasted much longer giivng about 40 shots before tearing at the pouch. Taper on both was from 30 mm at fork to 10 mm at pouch.


pult421 said:


> I first started out with those heavier gray bands from dicks sporting goods . they are a bit thicker than theraband gold if im not mistaken. They work pretty well.


----------



## pult421 (Aug 13, 2015)

Tendele said:


> The bands seem to be slightly thinner than theraband gold. I got some good speed with them using 6.35 mm ball bearings weighing 16 grains. They got up to 413 fps which isnt bad at all, however they were short lived and only gave about 15 shots before tearing. I made a similair rig with Theraband gold and they gave 427 fps which was better and they lasted much longer giivng about 40 shots before tearing at the pouch. Taper on both was from 30 mm at fork to 10 mm at pouch.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 it might be different then. The pack i bought had a light medium and extra heavy band. The gray one was a bit thicker. Thats still pretty good man. Thanks for doing the research for those who have none chroneeeeeys


----------

